# wasatch



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

So how many are going to hit the wasatch opening morning? big? little? millcreek? or just the face? i don't want to know your honey hole just what caynon. i am curious how many hunters will be up there opening morn. i will be as far away from that zoo as posible for a few weeks. good luck to all


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

never heard anything good about opening morning in the wasnatch. Uintas for me...plus it's closer to home. Wasatch time will come soon enough.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be hunting farr from the front. To many people will be up there.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had great luck on the front on opening weekend. MY 3 best bucks came on opening weekend in those hills. From what I have seen so far it is far less crowded then strawberry is going to be this weekend.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

There are no big bucks on the Wasatch early in the year. The all move in from other areas just in time for the rut! :lol: 

I will be there on Saturday fighting the crowds and hoping to get lucky.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> I will be there on Saturday fighting the crowds and hoping to get lucky.


Are you going bar-hoppin or huntin?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

No Wasatch for me or any of my buddies.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

not for me this year its way to crowded ill wait until the middle of the week in a few weeks. Im going to the uintas


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> not for me this year its way to crowded ill wait until the middle of the week in a few weeks. Im going to the uintas


I thought you traded your bow in for a rifle this year? :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > not for me this year its way to crowded ill wait until the middle of the week in a few weeks. Im going to the uintas
> ...


No I only have a bow tag.  You could get your head shot off on the rifle hunt. O and Orange isnt my color. :mrgreen:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I will be there. I have a cow tag to fill.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

No wasatch for me and the group I usually go with....I know some peeps heading up by strawberry though and I think they'll be in for a surprise with all the people.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will be at home in bed until about 4 or 5 in the evening then maybe go to the rifle range


----------

